

Daring Fireball: Steve Jobs Dies - solipsist
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/10/05/steve

======
X-Istence
Gruber has changed his background to be a little darker than his normal
background colour. Fitting; I think.

~~~
alanfalcon
That's new.

I agree, that's completely fitting.

Strange how it makes the site harder to read. No, wait, those are the tears
beginning to well up in my eyes again.

------
twidlit
What a life < he said it perfectly

------
sleepyhead
Steve fireballed Daring Fireball.

